# Fuel Cost Spreadsheets



## zappy61

Hi All,

Someone mentioned MPG spreadsheets a couple of weeks ago and I thought it maybe it might be a good idea to share them. I have tidied mine up and you can download it from 
here. It does MG and cost per mile, I set it up as a template and renew when necessary.
Anyone else got any?

Graham


----------



## Hydrocell

Thanks Zappy

We are in Benidorm and at 11am it is now 26c.

Regards
Ray


----------



## zappy61

Hydrocell said:


> Thanks Zappy
> 
> We are in Benidorm and at 11am it is now 26c.
> 
> Regards
> Ray


Enjoy it Ray, its raining again here and quite cool.

Graham


----------



## zappy61

*MPG spreadsheet*

Hi All,
Just noticed a slight error, cells B27:B63 are formatted to date format  If you have entered data simply go to the format tab on the ribbon and unprotect the sheet, select the range B27:B63 and format to number (no decimal places). Or you prefer download the sheet again.

Sorry, these things happen, I hope there are no more.

Graham


----------



## pmcclure

Off to France next week, so will be paying in euros. Will I have to convert fuel cost into pounds?


----------



## zappy61

pmcclure said:


> Off to France next week, so will be paying in euros. Will I have to convert fuel cost into pounds?


Yes at present, is a facility to handle euros conversion necessary do you think?

Graham


----------



## Kev1

Thanks Graham
Sue will enjoy using this instead of her fingers and occasionally an abacus

kev


----------



## zappy61

*Fuel Cost spreadsheet with Euro conversion*

For the Euro travvelers I have created another spreadsheet with automatic Euro to £ conversion. I just need to test with some data and then I will publish but art the moment the tee beckons :lol:

Graham


----------



## Kev1

Oh Graham don't make it too easy for her
i will miss the blue language

Kev


----------



## zappy61

*Fuel Cost spreadsheet with Euro conversion*

Finished another sheet with euro conversion. You can input GDP or Euro and it will convert to GDP. It won'r let you put both in!

Hope you like it download from here

Regards,

Graham


----------



## oilslick

*Yes!*

I did post one on here about a year ago, along with a gas one, which would forecast when you next had to fill up.

It is thread number 941563!


----------



## allan01273

Working fine but -
It said fuel cost, so I entered the price per litre and wondered what was wrong. should be something like "Total cost".
I used the notes column to note the place where I filled up, should there be a special column for this.
There should be a note to say that you need to start brimfull.
I do like the cost per mile (scarey) 
What do you think about yearly mileage, I have a mileage cap set by the insurance company so may like to record that. Something like miles devided by the number of days between filling times 365? in my case it needs to be below 7000.
Although this shows that since 4 years ago my mpg has dropped from 31 to 28mph and perhaps my motorhome needs a tuneup, should there be places to enter other costs. Service, tyres, MOT, gaslow. 
Another thought is how about a reminder for Mot, Insurance and Road fund license, perhaps a reminder pops up when you fill up a month before these events, but I guess that would be more than a spreadsheet but be a total vehicle record programme. 

Allan


----------



## peedee

What are you using these for? What is wrong with MHF's very own Log Book?

peedee


----------



## allan01273

Thanks for your suggestion - but,

Do I need it published on the internet when my next habitation service is due, or when my MOT expires. I can use my laptop in the MH but I can't always access the internet. Also if I did decide to end with MHF, have I then lost my files.

BigBrother


----------



## tonyt

allan01273 said:


> Thanks for your suggestion - but,
> 
> Do I need it published on the internet when my next habitation service is due, or when my MOT expires. I can use my laptop in the MH but I can't always access the internet. Also if I did decide to end with MHF, have I then lost my files.
> 
> BigBrother


Why not add the events as reminders on your cell phone - then you get prompted wherever you are and nobody else can see.


----------



## zappy61

*Fuel Cost spreadsheet with Euro conversion*



allan01273 said:


> Working fine but -
> It said fuel cost, so I entered the price per litre and wondered what was wrong. should be something like "Total cost".
> I used the notes column to note the place where I filled up, should there be a special column for this.
> There should be a note to say that you need to start brimfull.
> I do like the cost per mile (scarey)
> What do you think about yearly mileage, I have a mileage cap set by the insurance company so may like to record that. Something like miles devided by the number of days between filling times 365? in my case it needs to be below 7000.
> Although this shows that since 4 years ago my mpg has dropped from 31 to 28mph and perhaps my motorhome needs a tuneup, should there be places to enter other costs. Service, tyres, MOT, gaslow.
> Another thought is how about a reminder for Mot, Insurance and Road fund license, perhaps a reminder pops up when you fill up a month before these events, but I guess that would be more than a spreadsheet but be a total vehicle record programme.
> 
> Allan


Hi Allan,

The fuel cost column should be hidden I guess you are working with the 2003 version and some formatting is lost on conversion, but it is under outputs so data should not be imputed.
A yearly mileage can be done but it is easy to see what has been recorded between dates and if a new sheet is used on an annual basis the total mileage is shown; the sheet has approximately enough rows for a once a week fill up but more can be added if required.
All those things like reminders for tax and insurance can be added but I use my iPhone and outlook to remind me and I also get the reminders from the DVLA and the insurance company's (paper and phone calls!) its a question of how far you go sometimes simplicity is best but if a number of people want that I will look at it.

Regards,

Graham


----------



## zappy61

peedee said:


> What are you using these for? What is wrong with MHF's very own Log Book?
> 
> peedee


Hi Peedee,

First can I stress I am not in competition with MHF I would never do that. I shared my spreadsheet with others because someone mentioned fuel cost spreadsheets. Maybe its just a matter of choice, with a spreadsheet you can do other vehicles too, and also privacy and control.
Regards,

Graham


----------



## zappy61

*Re: Yes!*



oilslick said:


> I did post one on here about a year ago, along with a gas one, which would forecast when you next had to fill up.
> 
> It is thread number 941563!


Sorry oilslick can't find it what was the title?

Graham


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Personally I can`t see the point of doing these spreadsheets.

But for those mathematicians out there I supose it is something else to pass the time.

Keep it up.

Dave p


----------



## oilslick

Hi Graham,

it was called "Calculating mgp and predicting gas fill dates"

and is in the computer help section.

Note that the spread sheet has two sheets, one for each function. (tabs at the bottom). Dont mean to insult you here, but it foxed a few people!

Grant


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Nice one Graham, I'm using Open Office so I assume the 07 version will be best for me.

Kev.

PS which one for Greece :lol: :lol:


----------



## zappy61

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Nice one Graham, I'm using Open Office so I assume the 07 version will be best for me.
> 
> Kev.
> 
> PS which one for Greece :lol: :lol:


Why don't you try both 2007 is best if it works. Might have to consider Drachmas :lol:

Graham


----------



## TJ101

Very good,,  

Made my consumption look good,,  

shame i am in kilometers not miles 8O 

Could a conversion be added in by entering the total km. with results in mpg ??

The Log book here , also can not work it out very easily


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

2007 seems to work, it opens anyway, not got any data in it yet, I'll put some in when we get another MH.


----------



## allan01273

Dtpchemicals says "Personally I can`t see the point of doing these spreadsheets"
The point is people ask and show interest in my mpg. They are impressed that my 2.8ltr Fiat lorry engine is as ecconomical as their small cars. When I was a caravaner with a 2.8 Shogun I was only getting 18 mpg. How should I be able to say that I get 28 mpg if I don't record it. 
Also the fact that 4 years ago I was getting 30 to 31mpg means that I have a problem. I have changed the airfilter and hopefully that will cure it. This was a small decrease I know but it could have been more.
The other part of my previous post regarding recording dates of servicing etc was only a suggestion and the spread sheet works well without it. In fact I found the best reminder of when these dates occcur, and I married her.


----------



## cheshiregordon

i have windows on my phone. So as I go along I simply note the cost and litres purchased with a running total. I clear after each trip.
Buying fuel is a "distressed purchase" so I don't labour to much on the analysis more concerned that I get the cheapest around!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

cheshiregordon said:


> "distressed purchase"the cheapest around!


Most of mine are :lol: :lol: love the expression


----------



## HeatherChloe

allan01273 said:


> Dtpchemicals says "Personally I can`t see the point of doing these spreadsheets"
> The point is people ask and show interest in my mpg. They are impressed that my 2.8ltr Fiat lorry engine is as ecconomical as their small cars. When I was a caravaner with a 2.8 Shogun I was only getting 18 mpg. How should I be able to say that I get 28 mpg if I don't record it.
> Also the fact that 4 years ago I was getting 30 to 31mpg means that I have a problem. I have changed the airfilter and hopefully that will cure it. This was a small decrease I know but it could have been more.
> The other part of my previous post regarding recording dates of servicing etc was only a suggestion and the spread sheet works well without it. In fact I found the best reminder of when these dates occcur, and I married her.


You do all that work to satisfy the curiosity of someone else?

I was brought up with my mum filling in all petrol in a notebook she kept in the car. I thought it was the law or something and when years later I bought a car I started to do the same. Then I thought 'why am I doing this?' and stopped.

I've had my van two years. I've no idea how many MPG it does and I don't care. I don't even buy diesel in gallons, I buy it in litres.

I know that a full tank costs about £100 and that it will take me from London to North Wales and part of the way back!

I know when I need to fill up - there's a little yellow light that comes on to tell me. Sometimes, if I pass a petrol station which has diesel a few pence cheaper than average, I might fill up prior to the little yellow light coming on.

Still, if you enjoy it. I do enough spreadsheets at work, and important ones with home finances, to avoid doing unncessary ones for no particular reason.


----------



## cheshiregordon

HeatherChloe said:


> allan01273 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dtpchemicals says "Personally I can`t see the point of doing these spreadsheets"
> The point is people ask and show interest in my mpg. They are impressed that my 2.8ltr Fiat lorry engine is as ecconomical as their small cars. When I was a caravaner with a 2.8 Shogun I was only getting 18 mpg. How should I be able to say that I get 28 mpg if I don't record it.
> Also the fact that 4 years ago I was getting 30 to 31mpg means that I have a problem. I have changed the airfilter and hopefully that will cure it. This was a small decrease I know but it could have been more.
> The other part of my previous post regarding recording dates of servicing etc was only a suggestion and the spread sheet works well without it. In fact I found the best reminder of when these dates occcur, and I married her.
> 
> 
> 
> You do all that work to satisfy the curiosity of someone else?
> 
> I was brought up with my mum filling in all petrol in a notebook she kept in the car. I thought it was the law or something and when years later I bought a car I started to do the same. Then I thought 'why am I doing this?' and stopped.
> 
> I've had my van two years. I've no idea how many MPG it does and I don't care. I don't even buy diesel in gallons, I buy it in litres.
> 
> I know that a full tank costs about £100 and that it will take me from London to North Wales and part of the way back!
> 
> I know when I need to fill up - there's a little yellow light that comes on to tell me. Sometimes, if I pass a petrol station which has diesel a few pence cheaper than average, I might fill up prior to the little yellow light coming on.
> 
> Still, if you enjoy it. I do enough spreadsheets at work, and important ones with home finances, to avoid doing unncessary ones for no particular reason.
Click to expand...

I thought gallons and litres in relation to buying fuel was a thing of the past - its how many £s do I part with.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It can also tell you a lot about how you drive and also the condition of the engine, knackered engines and bad driving uses more fuel.

It is also wasteful to drive badly of money and fuel, and environmentally it ain't god either, but if you really don't care, why read this topic :roll: :roll: :roll: clue in the title.

I for one am glad that Graham thought enough of his fellow members to do it and post it, accept the criticism make changes and post it again.

He'll probably think twice next time before helping anyone.


----------



## zappy61

TJ101 said:


> Very good,,
> 
> Made my consumption look good,,
> 
> shame i am in kilometers not miles 8O
> 
> Could a conversion be added in by entering the total km. with results in mpg ??
> 
> The Log book here , also can not work it out very easily


Hi TJ101

OK rather unusual but I have amended th sheet to suit your circumstances you can finfd it in the usual place.

Graham


----------



## zappy61

Kev_n_Liz said:


> It can also tell you a lot about how you drive and also the condition of the engine, knackered engines and bad driving uses more fuel.
> 
> It is also wasteful to drive badly of money and fuel, and environmentally it ain't god either, but if you really don't care, why read this topic :roll: :roll: :roll: clue in the title.
> 
> I for one am glad that Graham thought enough of his fellow members to do it and post it, accept the criticism make changes and post it again.
> 
> He'll probably think twice next time before helping anyone.


Hi Kev,

Not more than twice

Graham :lol:


----------



## HeatherChloe

Kev_n_Liz said:


> It can also tell you a lot about how you drive and also the condition of the engine, knackered engines and bad driving uses more fuel.
> 
> It is also wasteful to drive badly of money and fuel, and environmentally it ain't god either, but if you really don't care, why read this topic :roll: :roll: :roll: clue in the title.
> 
> I for one am glad that Graham thought enough of his fellow members to do it and post it, accept the criticism make changes and post it again.
> 
> He'll probably think twice next time before helping anyone.


Oh, I agree. Very kind of Graham to share his spreadsheets with other spreadsheeters. No criticism of Graham intended.

Just interested in discussing it.....

When I was a broke student, I drove to Edinburgh at 56 miles an hour and indeed it saved a lot of petrol. It also annoyed a lot of people on the motorway. I am sure that I no longer drive in the most fuel efficient way!


----------



## zappy61

HeatherChloe said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> 
> It can also tell you a lot about how you drive and also the condition of the engine, knackered engines and bad driving uses more fuel.
> 
> It is also wasteful to drive badly of money and fuel, and environmentally it ain't god either, but if you really don't care, why read this topic :roll: :roll: :roll: clue in the title.
> 
> I for one am glad that Graham thought enough of his fellow members to do it and post it, accept the criticism make changes and post it again.
> 
> He'll probably think twice next time before helping anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I agree. Very kind of Graham to share his spreadsheets with other spreadsheeters. No criticism of Graham intended.
> 
> Just interested in discussing it.....
> 
> When I was a broke student, I drove to Edinburgh at 56 miles an hour and indeed it saved a lot of petrol. It also annoyed a lot of people on the motorway. I am sure that I no longer drive in the most fuel efficient way!
Click to expand...

No offence taken.

I think I followed you that day :twisted:

Graham


----------



## grizzlyj

HeatherChloe said:


> allan01273 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dtpchemicals says "Personally I can`t see the point of doing these spreadsheets"
> The point is people ask and show interest in my mpg. They are impressed that my 2.8ltr Fiat lorry engine is as ecconomical as their small cars. When I was a caravaner with a 2.8 Shogun I was only getting 18 mpg. How should I be able to say that I get 28 mpg if I don't record it.
> Also the fact that 4 years ago I was getting 30 to 31mpg means that I have a problem. I have changed the airfilter and hopefully that will cure it. This was a small decrease I know but it could have been more.
> The other part of my previous post regarding recording dates of servicing etc was only a suggestion and the spread sheet works well without it. In fact I found the best reminder of when these dates occcur, and I married her.
> 
> 
> 
> You do all that work to satisfy the curiosity of someone else?
> 
> I was brought up with my mum filling in all petrol in a notebook she kept in the car. I thought it was the law or something and when years later I bought a car I started to do the same. Then I thought 'why am I doing this?' and stopped.
> 
> I've had my van two years. I've no idea how many MPG it does and I don't care. I don't even buy diesel in gallons, I buy it in litres.
> 
> I know that a full tank costs about £100 and that it will take me from London to North Wales and part of the way back!
> 
> I know when I need to fill up - there's a little yellow light that comes on to tell me. Sometimes, if I pass a petrol station which has diesel a few pence cheaper than average, I might fill up prior to the little yellow light coming on.
> 
> Still, if you enjoy it. I do enough spreadsheets at work, and important ones with home finances, to avoid doing unncessary ones for no particular reason.
Click to expand...

Hiya

Do you know how big your fuel tank is from the handbook info?

You may find that your £100 is still leaving maybe 50 miles worth in the tank, maybe more. If you monitored the mpg on a run like Wales and back, you could reset the trip meter on the dash to zero when you brim it, not just first click at the pump (which in itself could be a good few litres extra), and end up making more use of the tanks capacity since you can work out the mileage at which you need to fill up.

Boiling down to you may not have to fill up as often (cos you'll be putting more in each time) saving you time, and when abroad, possible card transaction charges.

Or maybe not.


----------



## TJ101

zappy61 said:


> Hi TJ101
> 
> OK rather unusual but I have amended th sheet to suit your circumstances you can finfd it in the usual place.
> 
> Graham


Thanks Graham

Perfect,, works a treat


----------



## zappy61

TJ101 said:


> zappy61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi TJ101
> 
> OK rather unusual but I have amended th sheet to suit your circumstances you can finfd it in the usual place.
> 
> Graham
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Graham
> 
> Perfect,, works a treat
Click to expand...

Glad it is of use to you.

Graham


----------



## HeatherChloe

grizzlyj said:


> HeatherChloe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> allan01273 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dtpchemicals says "Personally I can`t see the point of doing these spreadsheets"
> The point is people ask and show interest in my mpg. They are impressed that my 2.8ltr Fiat lorry engine is as ecconomical as their small cars. When I was a caravaner with a 2.8 Shogun I was only getting 18 mpg. How should I be able to say that I get 28 mpg if I don't record it.
> Also the fact that 4 years ago I was getting 30 to 31mpg means that I have a problem. I have changed the airfilter and hopefully that will cure it. This was a small decrease I know but it could have been more.
> The other part of my previous post regarding recording dates of servicing etc was only a suggestion and the spread sheet works well without it. In fact I found the best reminder of when these dates occcur, and I married her.
> 
> 
> 
> You do all that work to satisfy the curiosity of someone else?
> 
> I was brought up with my mum filling in all petrol in a notebook she kept in the car. I thought it was the law or something and when years later I bought a car I started to do the same. Then I thought 'why am I doing this?' and stopped.
> 
> I've had my van two years. I've no idea how many MPG it does and I don't care. I don't even buy diesel in gallons, I buy it in litres.
> 
> I know that a full tank costs about £100 and that it will take me from London to North Wales and part of the way back!
> 
> I know when I need to fill up - there's a little yellow light that comes on to tell me. Sometimes, if I pass a petrol station which has diesel a few pence cheaper than average, I might fill up prior to the little yellow light coming on.
> 
> Still, if you enjoy it. I do enough spreadsheets at work, and important ones with home finances, to avoid doing unncessary ones for no particular reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hiya
> 
> Do you know how big your fuel tank is from the handbook info?
> 
> You may find that your £100 is still leaving maybe 50 miles worth in the tank, maybe more. If you monitored the mpg on a run like Wales and back, you could reset the trip meter on the dash to zero when you brim it, not just first click at the pump (which in itself could be a good few litres extra), and end up making more use of the tanks capacity since you can work out the mileage at which you need to fill up.
> 
> Boiling down to you may not have to fill up as often (cos you'll be putting more in each time) saving you time, and when abroad, possible card transaction charges.
> 
> Or maybe not.
Click to expand...

Oh god, I don't even understand this.

I am a very simple person. I know when I drive I use fuel. As a cyclist I know that breaking is a waste of fuel, so I try to anticipate lights and off the throtle early.

Otherwise, I just fill up either when near to empty or otherwise if I happen to pass a station which has a price which looks cheapish.

Eg if I see lots of petrol stations offering diesel at say 148 and then I see one at 145, then I would fill up then.


----------



## peedee

allan01273 said:


> Thanks for your suggestion - but,
> 
> Do I need it published on the internet when my next habitation service is due, or when my MOT expires. I can use my laptop in the MH but I can't always access the internet. Also if I did decide to end with MHF, have I then lost my files.
> 
> BigBrother


I would agree with you regarding MOTs etc but it can be useful to others to publish mpg information, especially if they are thinking of buying similar models. I think you have yourself indicated this elsewhere in this thread.
peedee


----------

